# Mid Michigan tractor shows summer 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link for several shows in Mid Michigan for tractor shows for the summer of 2004:

http://www.travel.michigan.org/keywordsearch/?searchstring=tractor


----------

